# Can't access dictionary



## sound shift

I'm getting this:

Turn on TLS 1.0, TLS 1.1, and TLS 1.2 in Advanced settings and try connecting to *https://www2.wordreference.com * again. If this error persists, it is possible that this site uses an unsupported protocol or cipher suite such as RC4 (link for the details), which is not considered secure. Please contact your site administrator.


----------



## rafajuntoalmar

Hi,

I'm also receiving a security error message when trying to use the dictionary. It seems a problem of configuration.


----------



## sound shift

It seems to be working again now.


----------



## sound shift

I can't access the dictionary. When I try to, the screen shows "There is a problem with this website's security certificate".


----------



## bearded

sound shift said:


> I can't access the dictionary. When I try to, the screen shows "There is a problem with this website's security certificate".


It's happening to me, too, right now. I think it's just a temporary malfunctioning, as it already happened in the past and was then fixed.


----------



## Agró

Same here.


----------



## DonnyB

I've just started getting it as well.  

On Firefox v.63.0.3 the error message is:
"Your connection is not secure

The owner of www.wordreference.com has configured their website improperly. To protect your information from being stolen, Firefox has not connected to this website."


----------



## sound shift

Is it working again for you, bearded, Agró, Donny? It's working for me.


----------



## DonnyB

It's back to normal for me now, yes.


----------



## bearded

Normal again, thanks.


----------



## Agró

It's working for me, too.


----------

